# They're Here!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Coyotes that is, in Nassau County to our west. This is an extremely suburban dense housing area. I am glad my yard is well fenced and along most of the fence we do have buried hardware cloth (due to past digging by neighbor dogs). I also have cinder blocks buried as the foundation for the chicken coop. I am also glad my dogs are not small.


https://patch.com/new-york/portwashington/coyotes-confirmed-living-roslyn-area


The link is worth looking at since there are tips there for what to do about them being around.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Scary. They are known to be in the community next to mine which isn’t that far away. I’m guessing that since I still see bunnies in our yard sometimes that perhaps the coyotes haven’t come into my area ........ yet. Or maybe they are here and no one has publicized it yet. 

We have had rabid raccoons and even a rabid kitten that bite a little girl in our neighborhood which is also scary.

Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Skylar a bite from a rabid animal on that little girl is just awful! Her parents must have been so scared.


We had some known rabid raccoons in our town when Lily and Peeves were quite young. The department of public works put out vaccine baits for them and that seems to have done the trick although at the time I was a bit annoyed. Despite having told us they would be carefully placing the baits by hand it was quite evident they just threw them out the window of a passing vehicle. I was returning from a walk with Lily and crossing my lawn when she caught scent of one. She lunged for and grabbed it. I had quite a battle getting her to give it up, which was unusual since I can take many things out of her mouth easily even as she starts to swallow. It must have smelled/tasted very wonderful in her mind.


I'm sorry you have to deal with coyotes too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Oh Skylar a bite from a rabid animal on that little girl is just awful! Her parents must have been so scared.
> 
> 
> We had some known rabid raccoons in our town when Lily and Peeves were quite young. The department of public works put out vaccine baits for them and that seems to have done the trick although at the time I was a bit annoyed. Despite having told us they would be carefully placing the baits by hand it was quite evident they just threw them out the window of a passing vehicle. I was returning from a walk with Lily and crossing my lawn when she caught scent of one. She lunged for and grabbed it. I had quite a battle getting her to give it up, which was unusual since I can take many things out of her mouth easily even as she starts to swallow. It must have smelled/tasted very wonderful in her mind.
> ...


What would have happened if Lily ate the bait? I presume it should have been safe for most animals to eat? I don't know, so I could be wrong. I know they have baited our area years ago - after that kitten episode but I never saw any of it - so I assumed they put it in the woods.

It was sad about the kitten - it was a stray kitten and the little girl was about 5 years old and had taken it home. Luckily the parents took the kitten to a vet - it was acting odd. The little girl was treated and the kitten was euthanized. It was 5 miles from our house - which I found very creepy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I assume she would have been okay since she outweighs most raccoons, but it was amazing how badly she wanted it, who knows what attractant food stuff was in it.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

well,I hope Lily outweighs ALL raccoons!:amen:

I live in the country,so coyotes are a fact of life,with the hawks,deer,etc. They usually stay across the road,but there have been a few times I have sworn they were in MY field,right outside my fence,by the closeness of the howling.

Reminds me of the time I went to feed the horse,and from across the walkway,a skunk came barreling at me, and started biting my boots. Silly me,I thought "oh,she must have babies near" and softly booted her backwards. She/He came right back at the boots,so I REALLY kicked it,turned tail and ran,figuring even I can outrun a skunk! (mind you,this was several years ago :aetsch Only later did I think "Huh, must have been rabid!" Vowed to go shopping the NEXT black friday-but I haven't since I hate crowds MORE!

Martha et al


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG Martha that skunk must have been rabid to be so aggressive with you. When we were at the Binghamton trials there was a raccoon that must have been rabid since it charged at someone who was walking her dog. Animal control showed up pretty quickly.


And as to Lily outweighing raccoons I've seen some that probably were pretty close to her in weight (after all she is only about 37 pounds).


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes we have them too. This spring we saw some really skinny ones in our neighborhood. We make loud noises to scare them off and they don't frequently come back thru. It was puppy time and they were probably scavenging for extra food. A few years back I lost two outdoor kitties just totally disappeared one night, nothing no signs of any foul play...a few others also lost cat that year. Now most keep them indoors. One year they (wildlife)trapped a 85 lbs male, and I saw three large ones in the street too. This year we have not had as many sightings, just the skinny ones this spring and all around the same time. So we know they are out there.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They’re everywhere, Fortunately, the ones around me are not bold and a good fence keeps them out. Our next door neighbors found a coyote denning in their wooded property! They have a wrought iron fence and one section had a well-worn trough at the bottom that a coyote could have easily slithered under. We used to have occasional feral cat families passing through our yard, sometimes a neighbor’s cat. No more. I wish they would eat more opossums and leave the small family dogs and cats.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just last week on our 'Next Door' neighborhood site a resident let her 3 little dogs( a Chi a Maltese and a Chi X) out to potty went back in the house to get something, and heard a commotion, ran outside to find one of the dogs bleeding to death (it's juglar torn) one under her patio table, and the third one gone! This all happened in less than 3 minutes she estimates! Only the Maltese has survived. She thinks it was a pair that had been sighted in the previous weeks. She said she never left them outside alone, and has a 6ft redwood fence. It only takes a minute she found...........when you live on the edge of a canyon like so many of us do here!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

That's horrible. I'd be sobbing for God knows how long after that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly that is awful for your neighborhood woman who lost her dogs. I hope the spreading word of what happened saves other dogs and cats from such an awful end by making their people more vigilant.


----------

